# RED MATTHEWS



## jammur9 (Nov 10, 2011)

LET US PRAY FOR RED MATTHEWS AS HE HAS BE HOSPITALIZED DUE TO MEDICAL PROBLEMS........


----------



## Wheelah23 (Nov 10, 2011)

Wow, this it not a fun thing to read! I wish Red all the best, as I'm sure we all do. I have sent him bottles before, and I would've loved to talk bottles with him face to face. I hope I get the chance to. 

 Get better Red! We're with you! []


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Nov 10, 2011)

get well soon Red.


----------



## CWBookAuthor (Nov 10, 2011)

Hi Jammur9. I'm truly sorry to hear that Red is in the hospitol. Can you say what the medical problem is?

 Mike


----------



## jammur9 (Nov 10, 2011)

RED HAS SUFFERED A MASSIVE HEART ATTACK. I UNDERSTAND THAT HE IS RECOVERING SLOWLY, BUT RECOVERING NO MATTER HOW FAST OR SLOW IS A GREAT THING.


----------



## rockbot (Nov 10, 2011)

I hope for the best and a speedy recovery.


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 10, 2011)

RED,

 Our thoughts and prayers go out to you, sir.

 Bite those doctors, and bounce back fast.


----------



## cc6pack (Nov 10, 2011)

Jam 

 Keep us updated, I assume you have some way to  contact  him?

 Get well soon Red


----------



## Bottles r LEET (Nov 10, 2011)

Get well soon Red, we miss you!


----------



## Stardust (Nov 10, 2011)

So sorry to hear the news ~
 Red is a most wonderful man and member here ~
 My thoughts and prayers are with him and his dear wife ~
 I wish we had an address to send him Get Well Cards.
 He has done so much for all of us here.
 Get Well Red! Sending you healing energy ~
 Love you, (((((Gentle Hugs))))) star ~ *


----------



## cyberdigger (Nov 10, 2011)

I'm sorry to hear about this. All my hopes and prayers are with you Red!!


----------



## kungfufighter (Nov 10, 2011)

Sad news.


----------



## canada (Nov 10, 2011)

Best wishes, Red.


 Dave


----------



## peejrey (Nov 10, 2011)

Get well soon Red!!!
 _Preston


----------



## cookie (Nov 10, 2011)

Red- Hope you're on the mend....John


----------



## Poison_Us (Nov 10, 2011)

Our thoughts are with your, Red.  Get well soon.


----------



## jammur9 (Nov 10, 2011)

JUST SEEN RED MATTHEWS AGAIN AND HE IS LOOKING GREAT. HES HAVING A HARD TIME COMING FULLY OUT OF THE ANASTASIA . ON ANOTHER GREAT NOTE IT SEEMS LIKE AFTER REHAB AND A FEW WEEKS OF REST HE SHOULD BE MORE ENERGETIC. IT IS TRULY AWESOME HOW MANY PEOPLE HE HAS TOUCHED WITH ALL HIS KNOWLEDGE AND KINDNESS. I KNOW THAT HE WILL BE VERY HAPPY TO HEAR AND SEE HOW MANY PEOPLE ARE PRAYING FOR HIM ( EVEN IF HE WILL NEVER ADMIT IT!!)


----------



## slag pile digger (Nov 10, 2011)

Get Well SOON RED!!!..........My prayers are with you.....Michael


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 10, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  jammur9
> 
> JUST SEEN RED MATTHEWS AGAIN AND HE IS LOOKING GREAT. HES HAVING A HARD TIME COMING FULLY OUT OF THE ANASTASIA . ON ANOTHER GREAT NOTE IT SEEMS LIKE AFTER REHAB AND A FEW WEEKS OF REST HE SHOULD BE MORE ENERGETIC. IT IS TRULY AWESOME HOW MANY PEOPLE HE HAS TOUCHED WITH ALL HIS KNOWLEDGE AND KINDNESS. I KNOW THAT HE WILL BE VERY HAPPY TO HEAR AND SEE HOW MANY PEOPLE ARE PRAYING FOR HIM ( EVEN IF HE WILL NEVER ADMIT IT!!)


 
 Hey Jamin,

 Thanks for the good news on RED. Please give him our best wishes, and keep us updated. He is much loved in these parts.

 You go, big RED!


----------



## bombboy (Nov 10, 2011)

All the best Red, Mark

 Thanks Jammur for the updates. If there's an address we can send cards or bottles to, let us know. Thanks for keeping us up to date.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Nov 10, 2011)

Wow...Sending prayers Red's way!! He's a heckuva good guy and spent an entire (exhausting) day showing me and Tom the Corning glass museum, and you could just tell he was lovin' it!  Best healing wishes to him!


----------



## RedGinger (Nov 10, 2011)

Get well soon, Red.  You got a fighting spirit; We reds have to stick together.  Take care and have a speedy recovery.


----------



## Dugout (Nov 10, 2011)

Here's hoping for a speedy recovery Red! Mind the doctors and hastle the nurses.You might as well enjoy your stay, and hurry home again. And don't forget to keep smiling!!!!


----------



## jammur9 (Nov 10, 2011)

RED MATTHEWS
 ROOM#569
 SARASOTA MEMORIAL HOSPITAL
 1700 S. Tamiami Trail
 Sarasota, Florida


----------



## cyberdigger (Nov 10, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## Stardust (Nov 10, 2011)

jammur9
 Thank you for the address and please keep us updated ~ Give Red our Love and I'll keep him in my Prayers ~ Star ~ *


----------



## blobbottlebob (Nov 10, 2011)

Best wishes Red for a speedy recovery.


----------



## bostaurus (Nov 10, 2011)

Praying for a quick recovery Red.  Get back out there and enjoy the sunshine and warm weather.


----------



## ktbi (Nov 10, 2011)

Knock it off Mr. Red! You are far too important to many folks here. Please take care and geg well!  Ron


----------



## Rockhounder55 (Nov 10, 2011)

Thanks jammur9 for the updates and address. Do you know what the zipcode is? Hoping for a speedy recovery.  ~Mike


----------



## slag pile digger (Nov 11, 2011)

ZIP IS 34239..........


----------



## glass man (Nov 11, 2011)

May the LORD be with him and his family..I LOVE THE MAN AND I KNOW MANY HERE DO ALSO!JAMIE


----------



## BillinMo (Nov 11, 2011)

Wow...  Red's definitely in my thoughts and prayers.  Thanks for the updates and info.


----------



## RIBottleguy (Nov 11, 2011)

Will keep him in my prayers.  He's a great guy and a treasured member of the forum.


----------



## mr.fred (Nov 11, 2011)

My  thoughts  and prayers  to you and your family Red.


----------



## Indianabottledigger (Nov 11, 2011)

Get well Red, hope to see you posting again soon. Will be Praying for you!


----------



## TROG (Nov 12, 2011)

All the Best for a speedy recovery Red and hope to see you back on here soon.

 David


----------



## epackage (Nov 12, 2011)

Hope you're up and about soon RED, it's not the same without your input here. Talk to you soon my friend....Jim

 Here's Red's site for those who haven't seen it yet...

  http://www.bottlemysteries.com/welcome/


----------



## stumpknocker (Nov 12, 2011)

Our prayers are with you Red. Get well soon!


----------



## jammur9 (Nov 12, 2011)

*** UPDATE****   RED MATTHEWS HAS BEEN MOVED TO A DIFFERENT ROOM SO I HAVE GOT PERMISSION FROM AGNES (REDS WIFE) TO POST THIS ADDRESS SO THAT THE CARDS WILL BE BROUGHT TO RED PERSONALLY. SO FAR HE IS RECOVERING IN REHAB IN THE HOSPITAL, BUT IS VERY DISORIENTED AND CONFUSED ON WHATS GOING ON AND WHERE HE IS AT. THANK YOU.   JAMIN 

                  RED MATTHEWS
             4001 ROBERTS POINT RD
                SARASOTA FL 34242


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Nov 12, 2011)

I just heard, Hope your doing better Reds. My mom got admitted to the HOSpital 2 days ago shes getting out today. I hope your recovery is speedy  Rick


----------



## Rockhounder55 (Nov 12, 2011)

Hi jammur9, would it be possible to get the new room number? My card and envelope is already filled out with a stamp on it. Had there been mail service yesterday, it would already be on the way. If I have the new room number, all I would have to do is whiteout the room number rather than the whole address. Thanks.  ~Mike


----------



## jammur9 (Nov 12, 2011)

*** UPDATE**** RED MATTHEWS HAS BEEN MOVED TO A DIFFERENT ROOM SO I HAVE GOT PERMISSION FROM AGNES (REDS WIFE) TO POST THIS ADDRESS SO THAT THE CARDS WILL BE BROUGHT TO RED PERSONALLY. SO FAR HE IS RECOVERING IN REHAB IN THE HOSPITAL, BUT IS VERY DISORIENTED AND CONFUSED ON WHATS GOING ON AND WHERE HE IS AT. THANK YOU. JAMIN 

 RED MATTHEWS 
 4001 ROBERTS POINT RD 
 SARASOTA FL 34242


----------



## jammur9 (Nov 12, 2011)

SORRY ABOUT THE CHANGE OF ADDRESS. I AM TRYING TO GET THE INFORMATION OUT AS SOON AS I RECEIVE IT. THANKS FOR EVERYONE'S LOVE  I AM SURE THE CARDS WILL HELP WITH HIS MEMORY RECOVER, AND SPIRITS.


----------



## Dansalata (Nov 12, 2011)

GOD BLESS AND  ALL THE BEST RED!!!


----------



## Stardust (Nov 12, 2011)

Thanks jammur, 
 Looks like he'll be needing more prayers and more cards anyway for ongoing support. He may have a bit of a recovery ahead of him and with all of our help sending more and more cards by time releasing them. I know from my own experience how much this will mean to him and his loving wife.

 ALSO, not everyone comes to general chat...So ABN Family PLEASE pass the word about RED to other members and lets see how many cards we can get out to him. He has been so wonderful to all of us. Let's all refresh his memory at this difficult time with any little story you can in a card. Ty ~ star ~ *


----------



## Stardust (Nov 12, 2011)

Rick, I hope all is well with your mom. I said a prayer for her also. Glad she is getting out of the hospital. star ~ *


----------



## ajohn (Nov 12, 2011)

Red, You are in my prayers good sir. May the Angels of God protect you.
 Anthony-J.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Nov 12, 2011)

I hope you get to read this in there Clarence. Get well and come back soon. Best to Agnes and all the family and friends. I know stuff can be hard on them also.
 You are loved an appreciated here as well as at home.
 Eric


----------



## Steve/sewell (Nov 12, 2011)

Red ,
 I was stunned to hear the news,I know you are a tough son of a gun and you will pull through fine.You have Agnes and that's all you really need to through this. Judy, Young Steve and myself wish you the speediest recovery possible.I am glad I got to correspond at length with you a couple of weeks ago.Ill check back often,God Bless yourself and Agnes and the rest of your family,they don't make people as nice and as full of life as yourselves anymore!!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Nov 12, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  Stardust
> 
> Rick, I hope all is well with your mom. I said a prayer for her also. Glad she is getting out of the hospital. star ~ *


 
 shes out thanx star


----------



## RedGinger (Nov 12, 2011)

Rick, glad your mom is out and better.  Hope Red continues to improve.  We're all thinking of you, Red.  Thanks for the new address, Jammur.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Nov 12, 2011)

Rick sorry I missed your part in this post.I am glad your Mom is doing better.We only have one Mom the greatest person we will ever know.Take care Steve.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Nov 12, 2011)

Thanx Reds and Steve  shes home,had kidney problems. Shes 72 

 and hope your up and about Red. get well so you can give it hell []


----------



## bottlekid76 (Nov 13, 2011)

Gey well soon Red!


----------



## cowseatmaize (Nov 13, 2011)

> *** UPDATE**** RED MATTHEWS HAS BEEN MOVED TO A DIFFERENT ROOM SO I HAVE GOT PERMISSION FROM AGNES (REDS WIFE) TO POST THIS ADDRESS SO THAT THE CARDS WILL BE BROUGHT TO RED PERSONALLY. SO FAR HE IS RECOVERING IN REHAB IN THE HOSPITAL, BUT IS VERY DISORIENTED AND CONFUSED ON WHATS GOING ON AND WHERE HE IS AT. THANK YOU. JAMIN
> 
> RED MATTHEWS
> 4001 ROBERTS POINT RD
> SARASOTA FL 34242


Thank you


----------



## Plumbata (Nov 13, 2011)

Wow, this is terrible. Red is a fantastic member of the community and we all certainly await his return. My father had a heart transplant at the age of 40 and is doing fine now a decade later, so I hope nothing less for Red. I hope he is well enough soon so that he can resume schooling us whippersnappers regarding early machined bottles, lol.  [] 

  []


----------



## SAbottles (Nov 13, 2011)

Just seen this now; Thinking about & pulling for Red over on this side. As many others have said, we really need him for his knowledge and for the interest he shows in so many other members. 
 @ Jammur9 ~ hope Red & Anastasia got on well together ! Sorry ! Just kidding as I couldn't resist it []


----------



## glass man (Nov 13, 2011)

I am thankful for the email things RED has sent me in the past..things about THE LORD,bottles and just things in general!He knows more about bottle making then I can ever hope to know and he [as well as Steve] are the go to guys when we need to know a technical problem in the making of glass.....JAMIE


----------



## dollarbill (Nov 13, 2011)

Get Well Soon Red!
   bill


----------



## glass man (Nov 13, 2011)

This is Nina, but I wanted to let Red know that he is in my prayers and I hope he's better and home soon. Also Rick, I didn't know about your mom, but I'm glad she's doing better. I'll keep you and your family in my prayers too. 
 Peace and Love to All
 Nina


----------



## cobaltbot (Nov 13, 2011)

Sorry to hear this, here's to a good recovery and thanks for sharing your knowledge with us bottle folks!


----------



## saratogadriver (Nov 13, 2011)

God Speed Red.

 You are one of the brightest lights on this forum.    We wish you a quick recovery.

 Jim G


----------



## Gromit0299 (Nov 13, 2011)

Newbie here, but a lot of your external sites have inspired me to become interested not only pushing my interest in glass, but also learning the history behind it.  Red's was one of those sites.  I hope you get well soon, Red.


----------



## Jim (Nov 13, 2011)

Best wishes for a full and speedy recovery, Red.

 Rick, I'm glad to hear that your Mom is OK.  ~Jim


----------



## towhead (Nov 14, 2011)

My thoughts are with him!  -Julie


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (Nov 14, 2011)

Be tough RED, beat the odds, hope to see back here soon.


----------



## Indianabottledigger (Nov 15, 2011)

Any new updates?


----------



## Penn Digger (Nov 17, 2011)

Just read this for the first time.  One of the best days I had this past summer was when Joe and I spent the day with him visiting his northern home, Agnes, taking him to lunch and him giving us the Corning Museum tour.  Awesome and great guy!  Funny thing, just the other day I was wondering why I hadn't seen any posts by him and hadn't got any response from some emails.

 Red, hang in there.  You're a tough guy.  Wishing you a full recovery Sir.

 PD


----------



## andy volkerts (Nov 18, 2011)

Best wishes Red, You are missed...........


----------



## glass man (Nov 18, 2011)

JAMIN: Thank you for all the updates...hope for good news soon....till then our prayers and well wishes not only for our RED ,but also for his precious wife and family...NINA AND JAMIE


----------



## jammur9 (Nov 19, 2011)

*** UPDATE****  Red is doing better and better everyday. He is coming out of Anastasia more and more everyday. He will be in rehab until at least November 30th. The cards everyone have been sending are wonderful and help keep his mind active and in great spirits. 
         THANKS JAMIN...


                  I WOULD HAVE POSTED SOONER JUST HAD A PROBLEM LOGIN IN ON THIS FORUM FOR A FEW DAYS.


----------



## mtgirl (Nov 21, 2011)

I wanted to sent my thoughts and prayer to you Red, and your recovery be quick. God Bless,.


----------



## glass man (Nov 21, 2011)

SO VERY GLAD TO HEAR THIS!!JAMIE


----------



## JOETHECROW (Nov 21, 2011)

> ORIGINAL: jammur9
> 
> *** UPDATE**** Red is doing better and better everyday. He is coming out of Anastasia more and more everyday. He will be in rehab until at least November 30th. The cards everyone have been sending are wonderful and help keep his mind active and in great spirits.
> THANKS JAMIN...
> ...


 

 Very glad to hear Red is doing better...Please give our regards and best wishes to him!     Thank you...Joe (the crow) Tom, (Penn Digger), Laur (RedGinger) and Mr. Fred...


----------



## blobbottlebob (Nov 22, 2011)

Hey Red. We miss you. Can't wait to see an update posted by your own fingers.


----------



## Ace10Tex (Nov 23, 2011)

I did not know until yesterday the news about Red but glad I found this link and that you are doing better!! Red I look forward to reading more informative and insightive posts from you and to getting replies from you in person. I know from all the posts I have seen you are an upstanding and outstanding guy and my family and my prayers are with you and your family during this trying time and I wish you a speedy and full recovery!! Take care and God bless!!! HH Ace


----------



## Stardust (Nov 25, 2011)

SO HAPPY TO HEAR RED IS DOING BETTER!!!!!! [] I'M SO THANKFUL TO HEAR THAT NEWS. GOD BLESS ~ Star ~ *


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 28, 2011)

Hey RED,

 I just noticed that you are signed on to A-BN. Great to see you feeling better. Please say howdy, and let us know how you are doing...


----------



## cyberdigger (Nov 28, 2011)

He's one step ahead of you Surf.. [] CLICK HERE


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 28, 2011)

Hey Charlie,

 He's been at least half a league ahead of me from the get go. Great to have him back, isn't it....


----------



## Penn Digger (Dec 4, 2011)

Gave Red a jingle today.  He seems to be doing great.  Said he was going to take a walk down his street today.  He was in very good spirits.  

 PD


----------



## RED Matthews (Dec 4, 2011)

Hello to all of you.  I want you to know that I spent time listing each one of you on a tablet sheet regarding all your concerns. feelings and best wishes for my speedy recovery.  Today's medical capabilities go beyond comprehension.  Technically I thought I was at the end of my rope.  Three by-passes, a new blood supply valve, four paddle kicks, and a pacemaker put in later was a wild experience of their capabilities.  I am home now and doing better than one could hope for.  I am still in therapy and recovery but I am developing more confidence each day.  
 You all will be in my memories forever, I didn't think I had that many people on my side of existing,  THANKS TO ALL OF YOU from the bottom of my repaired heart.  Your all friends at this point.  I enjoy the post, the participation and the respect you all have for a great hobby.  It is a hobby that has been in my life for 77 years so far - and will be until I check out.  The mysteries of how these early glass makers, made their products has always impressed me - so I let the marks on the products tell me how they were made - and that is my notch of appreciation for what they were able to accomplish with their skills.  The most fantastic thing is the distribution of glass thickness that they were able to obtain from a free hand and skill of forming the parison before the final blow of the bottles.  RED Matthews


----------



## JohnN (Dec 4, 2011)

Glad to hear you are doing better. Hope to see you around here soon. -John.


----------



## Dansalata (Dec 4, 2011)

SO GLAD YOURE DOING BETTER RED...GOD BLESS YOU!!!


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 4, 2011)

> THANKS TO ALL OF YOU from the bottom of my repaired heart.


 
 Holy Dr. DeBakey, RED,

 You really did have a wild ride! Thanks for keeping us current. Very glad to hear you're on the mend. Take good care.


----------



## Stardust (Dec 4, 2011)

YOU SURE are a special Gift to all of us ~ I'm so glad you are getting better every day ~ * [] love, star ~ *


----------



## SAbottles (Dec 5, 2011)

Great to hear Red is recovering.  Now I don't know how much he listens to the radio, but here are some songs I'm sure he doesn't want to hear:

 "My achy breaky heart..."
 "I left my heart in San Francisco..."
 "Heartbreak hotel"

 Anyone think of others ?


----------



## Rockhounder55 (Dec 5, 2011)

Glad you're doing so much better, Red. We're all happy that you decided to stick around for awhile. []  ~Mike


----------



## Stardust (Dec 10, 2011)

Red,

 so Happy that you are feeling better. inch by inch life is a cinch, yard by yard life is hard ~ take it easy now and Get Well, we need you to take care of you for a while. *


----------



## Dugout (Dec 10, 2011)

And we can all see that the doctors couldn't fix your love for glass! 
 Glad it is still there and you are too.


----------



## blobbottlebob (Dec 10, 2011)

Red,
 We love you. Keep up the good work of getting rebuilding your health. Once again, We're all hoping and praying for a full recovery.


----------



## capsoda (Dec 18, 2011)

Good to hear you are getting better Red.


----------



## Poison_Us (Dec 18, 2011)

So glad to hear from you, Red.  Hope you are back to full speed soon with the new tune-up.


----------



## glass man (Dec 30, 2011)

You are a special person RED...in the 60s we woulda called you "Groovy" ah heck I will still say you are Groovy!![] JAMIE


----------



## druggistnut (Jan 3, 2012)

Prayers work wonders. So does the skill that God gives Surgeons.
 Welcome back, Red.
 Bill


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Jan 8, 2012)

If Red is better and posting again why this?

 #1


----------



## Penn Digger (Jan 8, 2012)

Will be in Florida this week and planning to see the Sir Red Bottle Miester.

 PD


----------



## JustDugIt (Jan 9, 2012)

RED BABY!!!!! i sure do miss talking to you..hope that black glass  saratoga with the half leaf is treating you well!!!


 ERIC mass


----------



## JustDugIt (Jan 9, 2012)

by the way ... i still have and use  old glass american and european...the 1930s copy you gave me! thanks


----------



## RED Matthews (Jan 16, 2012)

Hi everyone,  I just ran onto this original post and all the comments and prayers.  This event was a big affair that got even bigger before it was over.  The heart attack was 11/02/2011.  It took four paddle shocks to get it going again.  I felt the first two and it was like getting kicked by a mule.  I had three bypasses, my chest split open, a pig valve on the left side of my heart (the main blood supply side.  Then in surgery again for a pacemaker.  It took the whole month before I was home; and feeling like I could make it.
 Then a few days later I was back in the hospital for a urine track infection;  it ended up being a huge kidney stone that had to be exploded and a couple weeks of antibiotic injections and rehab time, then by the end of December (w/o a Christmas - I got back home.  
 I feel like a rebuilt jitterbug now, but I am getting better each day.  I have to thank everyone for their prayers.  We even went to church yesterday and I had to Praise the Lord and thank everyone for their prayers.  I have to admit that I have never been a perfect person; but now I feel rebuilt anyway.
 THANKS  TO  EVERYONE -  RED Matthews


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jan 16, 2012)

Glad to hear your rebuild was a sucess Red! I heard Penn Digger was down in your southern neighborhood for a visit! []


----------



## capsoda (Jan 16, 2012)

That is great news Red. Did they use an American pig valve or one imported from China??? Just joking. My dad has one and it works great. That is a tough surgery on anyone. Later on they will be after you to exercise and bottle digging is exercise.


----------



## Dansalata (Jan 24, 2012)

THAT IS AWESOME RED,GOD BLESS YOU..AND HOPE EVERYTHING CONTINUES TO GO WELL!!!


----------



## phil44 (Feb 17, 2012)

Hope you have a speedy recovery Red! You may be so re-energized that you'll feel like you did when you were ?????? TO BE DETERMINED AT A LATER DATE  []


----------



## deenodean (Feb 18, 2012)

Get well soon Red...


----------



## CreekWalker (Feb 29, 2012)

Red, Glad you are doing better, good luck with your recovery and God bless you!


----------



## Stardust (Apr 3, 2012)

Keep up the good work, "RED"~ So glad you made made it ~ We are sure Glad to have you back and feeling much better ~   *


----------



## bottle109 (Apr 3, 2012)

Glad your back Red!!I don't talk alot ,but do read alot.
 alway's happy to here your input.

 thanks


----------



## ajohn (Apr 15, 2012)

Way to hang Red!!


----------



## glass man (Apr 16, 2012)

LOVE YOU RED!I got a bimal embossed only on the bottom beer [pretty sure..1910 or so crown top] that I think has the "leaf" thing going for it...will put it on when possible to see what you think.SO GLAD TO HAVE YOU ON HERE!JAMIE


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Apr 23, 2012)

Good thing you survived that thing six months ago and in Fla. while your counterparts are freezing their assesss offff.


----------



## 2find4me (Jul 18, 2012)

I hope U get well soon red![sm=thumbup1.gif]


----------



## RED Matthews (Jul 18, 2012)

Wow this thread has gone on for months.  I don't know why, I am a lot better, the only problem I am having is week leg mussels. I do a lot of exercising and that is supposed to straighten things out.  I get on this FORUM almost every day and try to help others that are interested. learn what I can explain for them.  You guys and gals are all special and I get entertained by some of your humor and cut-ups.

 I am really feeling good and I have my better-half taking good care of me.  This summer I also have a daughter here helping with things.  So lets put this thread to sleep.  I am not that important.  RED Matthews


----------



## AlexD (Aug 15, 2012)

That's awful! Hope you're okay Red!


----------



## AlexD (Aug 15, 2012)




----------



## blobbottlebob (Aug 16, 2012)

Red. We all love you and we like to keep a thread going with your name on it. If you want to start a new thread giving us updates then maybe we can ignore this one. Take care my friend.


----------



## Stardust (Sep 9, 2012)

Red, I love you too and I love having a place to check in and and feel the love everyone has for you. You are one special man and friend to everyone here with a wealth of knowledge. I lost a childhood friend the other day to a heart attack, so it makes me realize how lucky we are to have you back here. God Bless ~ Keep up the good work. Say hello to your sweet wife. X's 
 Star ~   *


----------



## splante (Dec 20, 2012)

great to hear you are doing better...get well and best wishes


----------



## TwistedTea12 (Dec 21, 2012)

Red just wanted to say it was a real pleasure to meet you for sure and you just let me know whenever you wanna work some more on what we talked about! I always have spare time for a person such as yourself! I hope all is well my dad had over 50+ kidney stones the fast few year I know that stuff is pretty bad, Look forward to speaking with you again soon for sure!!


----------



## zecritr (Jan 15, 2013)

Haven't really  met you but am glad your doing well I joined the zipper club on my 45th and don't remember that week at all[]Hope to learn a lot from you and all n here
 blessings
 chris


----------

